# Chickens Toenails Getting 'balls' on them??



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

My chickens are getting 'balls' on the ends of their toenails, like clumped sand that gets packed so hard they can't get it off! I have to take small wire cutters and cut/trim them off. Only a couple of the chickens get these, (only on some toes). I think what's happening is their walking through the wet bedding/gritty sand around the waterer, and then it sticks to their toenails & keeps building up. What do you all think?? I don't remember having this problem before, (I've had chickens for 3 years now). Once I remove them, their toes/toenails are perfectly normal, nothing wrong with their actual feet...But these balls get very large, and are very difficult to remove!!


----------



## jamjam (Dec 29, 2009)

When it is muddy out I get the same problem. I usually soak the claw in warm water. It makes it easier to remove.


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

Add more shavings and/or build a wire covered frame to lay flat on the ground underneath the waterer so they don't have access to the mud.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

They need a clean dry place. Mud and manure will build up and be very hard to get off. With the correct dry and clean flooring it can be prevented. It is an indication that there is a problem with their pen.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and recommendations guys. I think what I'm going to do is hang the feeder & waterer off the ground so they can't keep 'playing' in it! Maybe that would cut down on the ammount of wet around the base of the waterer. Have any of you guys had success with hanging the feeders/waterers?


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

WE always have our feeders hung- we prefer the long hog style feeder as it is less messy. Mounts right to the wall. We put our waterers on a large cement block then put a cone on top so they won't sit up there and poop in the water.


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

You might find it difficult to hang the waterer. I may be just about impossible to hang a plastic waterer. Try putting it up on a concrete block.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

DayBird said:


> You might find it difficult to hang the waterer. I may be just about impossible to hang a plastic waterer. Try putting it up on a concrete block.


I have a metal waterer, and it is up on blocks!...Somehow they're still managing to have too much 'water fun'...


----------

